
Razer built a laptop with three screens - ycmbntrthrwaway
https://www.engadget.com/2017/01/05/razer-built-a-laptop-with-three-screens-because-why-not/
======
greenyoda
Extensive discussion yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13327811](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13327811)

